# Topics > AI in car and transport > Advanced driver assistance systems, ADAS >  Fisker Intelligent (FI) Pilot, ADAS, Fisker Inc., Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Fisker Inc.

Contributor - Magna International Inc.

----------


## Airicist

"Magna Expands With Fisker: Secures Full ADAS System Business"

January 4, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

The Fisker Ocean FI-Pilot

Mar 1, 2022




> In November 2022, the Fisker Ocean will be the world’s first production vehicle to bring ground-breaking Digital Radar technology to market. 
> 
> The Fisker Intelligent Pilot (FI Pilot) is our Advanced Driver Assist System – a suite of software and sensors. This includes a best-in-class 8MP front-view camera module and the world’s first Digital Radar system in a production vehicle.  
> 
> FI Pilot technology gives Fisker Ocean drivers a “Cocoon of Safety” in busy cities, heavy highway traffic , the open road, and bad weather conditions.

----------

